# Burl



## myingling (Aug 31, 2013)

Little Copper - Glass call I did up matching striker ,,,,stabilized Cherry Burl 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4239_zps961435b6.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4238_zpse1d12366.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 31, 2013)

Very sharp!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2013)

Almost too nice to take hunting!


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 31, 2013)

myingling said:


> Little Copper - Glass call I did up matching striker ,,,,stabilized Cherry Burl
> 
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4239_zps961435b6.jpg
> 
> http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4238_zpse1d12366.jpg



Good looking Mike!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 31, 2013)

It'd be awesome to hear this one....anyway you can make a recording and load the file for us?





Pretty! Blind the turkey's with the beauty!!!






Scott (mp3 on youtube....just thinking) B


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 31, 2013)

Pretty wood you got there. Nice!!!!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 31, 2013)

Sweet call. Rick


----------



## myingling (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words 

SDB777 ,,,Here just quick little sound file I did up on the call if by some chance interested my stabilized burl pots go for $55 shipped ,,,, or its slow movin pot calls this time year always up for good trade ...My copper calls have realy helped out lots turkey hunters on the long beards They are pretty good producers ,, and iam always happy to run a call over the phone if needed 


Click pic for sound 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/th_cherryburlcopper_zps04114bde.jpg


----------



## justturnin (Sep 2, 2013)

Now that's a killer


----------

